# Angie! need some help!



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I am hoping that you may have a source for this. We are looking for rhinestone appliques to put on the front of dd's wedding dress. It needs to be 11 inches long. I've been looking on ebay and just not seeing what she wants. Is there a place online you know of? Thanks!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hang on, I have to find the name and link of where I've seen some.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Have you tried Joann's, Michael's or Hobby Lobby? They all have online stores as well as brick and mortar stores. You might also be able to find what you want at a scrapbooking store.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have not tried this one, but it looks good:

http://www.gloryshouse.com/category_203/Appliques.htm

this looks promising

http://www.laceheaven.com/c-20-appliques-lace-and-venice.aspx

Also, consider purchasing a nice section of lace and trim it to the size and shape she wants, cutting it out like you would when doing decoupage. Then you could hand sew or E6000 (gotten in craft dept of walmart and the like) glue sequins or rhinestones of her choice.

I'm still looking for a site I remember, but not the name of it.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Thank you! I was hoping you'd have some ideas. We've been to Mary Jo's, Joanns and Hobby Lobby. Nothing is exactly what she wants. She doesn't want lace.....tried that. It simply must be rhinestones down the front of the dress. Off to do some looking!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Look for rhinestine iron on designs. Or sketch out the design and copy with the E6000 and rhinestones. Or the iron on rhinestones.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Not knowing what sort of design you're looking for, maybe
http://www.mjtrim.com/rhinestone-accessories.html

Then there's always Amazon.com search
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...fts,220&rh=n:2617941011,k:rhinestone+applique


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

kkbinco. you found the one I was remembering ordering from 

mjtrim 
They are who I usually go buy quantities of rhinestones from.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

and trim has been found and ordered! 
http://www.trimexpoonline.com/APL_RHS_033_RHINESTONE_APPLIQUE_15_X_3_5_INCH_p/apl-rhs-033.htm

this is close to the dress my friend is making and the rhinestones are for the front
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sexy-White-...e-6-8-10-12-16-18-22-/120833224558#vi-content
dd changed the back to be very low and the lacing will be thin.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

what fun! sometimes I miss sewing the formal dresses. Last one I did was my daughter's prom dress, and that was 11 years ago.


----------

